# Test results after Thyroidectomy



## Decision101 (Jul 8, 2011)

I am still waiting to hear back from my doctor but what does a lw tsh .01 and high t4 17.2 mean. My thyroid was removed a few months ago so how can I be hyper. I'm on the lowest dose of synthroid


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

My first two tests after surgery were .02 and .009. I am not really sure how that happened. Then 1.43 and now 18.00, kind of all over the place.

Do you have the ranges to go with your test results? Are you feeling hyper? When you say the lowest dose, do you mean 25 mcg?


----------



## Decision101 (Jul 8, 2011)

OK, the ranges for TSH are .5 to 4.3
Ranges for T4 are 4.5 to 12.0

Jan Test

TSH .07
T4 10.1

April Test

TSH .01
T4 17.2

Taking .125 mg synthroid once a day


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Decision101 said:


> OK, the ranges for TSH are .5 to 4.3
> Ranges for T4 are 4.5 to 12.0
> 
> Jan Test
> ...


You truly would benefit from having the FREES done rather than the Total 4 and 3 (which doc did not do anyway.)

http://www.mercola.com/Article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm


----------

